# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Studying in Finland

## kyamktrainee

The International Business Bachelor’s Degree Programme provides a great opportunity to study business in a truly intercultural atmosphere. There is a chance to choose between specialisation studies in International Marketing and International Trade depending on a student's needs and interests. Working on projects, having groupworks and studying independantely are the main aspects of study programme. An IB student will gain skills and understanding required for a successful career in business. Remember that higher education in Finland is free of charge!
 :Grin:

----------

